

Climate Data (and Code) for Citizen Scientists - Anon84
http://www.skepticalscience.com/news.php?n=562

======
btilly
If anyone is interested in getting involved in this sort of thing,
<http://www.azimuthproject.org/azimuth/show/Open+projects> is one place to
start.

------
logjam
Related news from yesterday - and related to past repeated posts by some on
Hacker News insisting there was a 'ClimateGate conspiracy':

"An inquiry by a federal watchdog agency found no evidence that scientists at
the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration manipulated climate data
to buttress the evidence in support of global warming, officials said on
Thursday."

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/25/science/earth/25noaa.html?...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/25/science/earth/25noaa.html?partner=rss&emc=rss)

~~~
guscost
An inquiry by me found a lot of evidence. Sorry.

~~~
grammaton
Do share with us then.

~~~
guscost
Eh, no, I'm not trying to convince anyone else. Just do your own research, and
don't trust obvious bullshit like that.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
You don't have to convince anyone, we just want to see your research.

~~~
guscost
Well, I guess you're out of luck then.

